# [SOLVED] Vertical Lines on Screen



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello I bought my PC some weeks ago, and from then while gaming it crashes and I see vertical lines, like these:
http://oi49.tinypic.com/34qpsnr.jpg
(should zoom-in).

without any warning, and I can still hear the game running.

The problem isn't heat, because my temperatures of GPU are lower than 70C and CPU's are usually lower than 50C.

Why ? Anyone knows ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Vertical Lines on Screen*

There should be a warranty. Return it to the place of purchase.


----------



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Vertical Lines on Screen*

I did, they checked and they said it might be over-heated so they set a new additional fan to the case.
It really got cooler, but it continues crashing me and show me these lines.
I really don't know what to say them.. just say them enter the game them-self ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Vertical Lines on Screen*

I seriously doubt your problem has been resolved. Adding a case fan sounds like a band-aid fix to get you out the door.
There is no reason you should have any problems with a new PC if it has good quality parts and was assembled properly. It is the builder's/seller's responsibility to insure you, as a customer, receive what you paid for.

PC Specs?
Pre- Built (OEM) Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Vertical Lines on Screen*

Yes you are right, I will ask them again to check me the PC.

Pc specs:
FX-8350 EIGHT CORES
HD 7870 XT-BOOST
Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
8GB 1600mhz
SeaSonic 620W


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Vertical Lines on Screen*

Is the 7870 a Sapphire brand?
Brand of the 8GB of RAM? Is it 2x4GB?
Your Mobo-CPU-GPU-PSU are all top quality.
Can you try another monitor or try your monitor on another PC just to rule it out?


----------



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Vertical Lines on Screen*

Yes, the 7870 is Sapphire.. Is it explain the problem ? because I didn't know yet companies of the GPU..

RAM is 2x4GB ARES G. SKILL

I used the monitor for a year (LG E2340), never happened..
I use the DVI-D monitor's cable. may it be the cable ?

And when I enter every-game my speakers sounds very straingth, as "tk tk tk" and then "trrr trrr" clocking and as radio "zz zz" something like that.. noticed it only now.. it became louder..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Vertical Lines on Screen*

Sapphire are top quality but even the better brands can have problems.
The monitor cable is certainly a possibility. 


Tyree said:


> Can you try another monitor or try your monitor on another PC just to rule it out?


I would still recommend returning the unit to the place of purchase and use the warranty.


----------



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Vertical Lines on Screen*

I tried this monitor on another PC before this PC, never happened, just never.
I will try to connect it to another Monitor and see if there is a difference, any-way yes I think I will again return it and use the warranty.
Thank you !


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Vertical Lines on Screen*

You're very welcome, best of luck and please post back with any results.


----------



## NirPro (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Vertical Lines on Screen*

Hello Again.
Fortunately, after waiting more than a week they changed my Graphic Card.
There is no more strength bad smell, and no more vertical lines [ anyway - until now  ].
Thank you very much !


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Vertical Lines on Screen*

You're very welcome, glad you resolved the problem and thanks for posting back.


----------

